# كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*سمعنا ان في زوجين عاشوا بسعاده ماتقرب ل60سنه
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*
*ولمعرفة السبب اتركم مع القصه:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​ 



*سمعت الصحيفه المشهووورة بهذه الزيجه الناجحه التي استمرت لمدة ستين عاما....*​ 
*وزادت الدهشة عندما وصلت تقارير من المراسلين تقول ان الجيران أجمعوا على ان الزوجين عاشا حياة مثاااااليه,,,,,ولم تدخل المشااااكل أبدا الى بيت هذين الزوجين...*​


*هنا أرسلت الصحيفه أكفأ محرريها ليعد تحقيقا مع الزوجين المثاليين,,,*​ 
*ومن ثم نشر هذا التحقيق ليعرف الناس كيف يصنعون حياة زوجيه سعيدة....*​ 

*المهم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟المحرر قرر أن يقااابل كلا الزوجين على انفراد,,,*
*ليتسم الحديث بالموضوعيه وعدم تأثير الطرف الآخر......*​ 

*وبدأ بالزوووج........*​ 
*المحرر : هل صحيح انك انت وزوجتك عشتما ستين عاما في حياة زوجيه سعيدة بدون أي منغصات؟؟؟؟؟*
*الزوج : نعم يا ابنى.*​ 
*المحرر : ولما يعود الفضل في ذلك ؟؟*
*الزوج : يعود ذلك الى رحلة شهر العسل ..!!*​ 

*فقد كانت الرحلة الى احدى البلدان التي تشتهر بجبالها الراااائعه,,, وفي أحد الأياااام,,,*​ 
*استأجرنا بغلين لنتسلق بهما إ حدى الجبااال,,, حيث كااانت تعجز السيااااراااتعن الوصول لتلك المناطق..*​ 
*وبعد أن قطعنا شوطاً طويلاً,, توقف البغل الذي تركبه زوجتي ورفضان يتحرك... *​ 
*غضبت زوجتي وقالت : هذه الأولى.*​ 
*ثم استطاعت ان تقنع البغل ان يوااصل الرحله.... بعد مسافه,,,, توقف البغل الذي تركبه زوجتيمرةاخرى ورفض ان يتحرك... غضبت زوجتي وصاحت قائلة : هذه الثانيه..*​ 
*ثم استطاعت ان تجعل البغل يوااصل الرحله.... بعد مساافة اخرى,,, وقف البغل الذي تركبه زوجتيوأعلن العصيااااان كما في المرتين السابقتين,,, فنزلت زوجتي وقالت بكل هدوء : هذه الثالثه....*​ 
*ثم سحبت مسدسا من حقيبتها وأطلقت الناااار على رأس البغل,,, فقتلته في الحاااال...*​ 
*ثاااااااااااارت ثااااااااائرتي ,, وانطلقت اوبخها...... لماذا فعلت ذلك؟؟؟*
*كيف سنعووود ادراجنا؟؟؟*
*كيف سندفع ثمن البغل؟؟؟*
*انتظرت زوجتى حتى توقفت عن الكلام ونظرت إلى وقالت بهدووء :*​ 
*هذه الأولى



*​​​


----------



## muheb (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههه حلوة يابيتر


----------



## BITAR (19 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



muheb قال:


> هههههههههههههههه حلوة يابيتر


*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## fullaty (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههه


انا قريت العنوان استغربت بس فهمت دلوقتى​


----------



## Ramzi (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة.. حلوة حلوة
انا مسترجيش احكي عنها بشعه .. ولا دي تبقى الاولى leasantr


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



فيبى يوسف قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> 
> انا قريت العنوان استغربت بس فهمت دلوقتى​


*بالامانه *
*اسنغربتى من العنوان*
*هههههههههههههه*
*ليكى حق*
*طيب ازاى*
*دول عملوا محكمه الاسرة*
*استحاله*
*انت رأيك صح*
*لازم تستغربى*
*عموما شكرا هلى المرور يا فيبى يوسف*​


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



Ramzi قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة.. حلوة حلوة
> انا مسترجيش احكي عنها بشعه .. ولا دي تبقى الاولى leasantr


*بلاش يا Ramzi*
*لتقول الثانيه:heat:*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## gift (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههه
حلوة يا بيتر:ranting:


----------



## BITAR (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



gift قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> حلوة يا بيتر:ranting:


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## assyrian girl (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

i did not understand


----------



## twety (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههه

اهو هو ده الكلام ولا بلاش

جمييييييييله بجد

اسمعوا الكلام بقى والا 
دى اول انظاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار:dance:


----------



## BITAR (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> اهو هو ده الكلام ولا بلاش
> 
> ...


*اول انذااااااااااااار*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*معلش اصله انظار حريمى*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ibrahim william (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

la2 moshkila hahahahahahahaha


----------



## Kiril (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

جاااامدة جدا


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
وياتري مصير المسدس ايه اقصد لو مسمعش الكلام*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

بس ياعم بيتر لا يصدقوا انهم يقدروا يعملوا حاجة ياريت تصلح الموضوع وتفهمهم ان الراجل هواللى عمل كده علشان ما يخلصوش علينا واحد ورا التانى 

يا ابنى احنا غلابة مش قد المخلوقات دى


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



ibrahim william قال:


> la2 moshkila hahahahahahahaha


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



kiro_shohdy قال:


> جاااامدة جدا


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



yoyo112yoyo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح :*
> *وياتري مصير المسدس ايه اقصد لو مسمعش الكلام*


*طخ*
* طخ *
*طيييييييييييييييييييييييييخ*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على المرور*​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بس ياعم بيتر لا يصدقوا انهم يقدروا يعملوا حاجة ياريت تصلح الموضوع وتفهمهم ان الراجل هواللى عمل كده علشان ما يخلصوش علينا واحد ورا التانى
> 
> يا ابنى احنا غلابة مش قد المخلوقات دى


*لا *
*لا*
* ملكش حق*
*دول اسمهم جنس لطيف*
*بمزاجنا او من غير مزاجنا*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

اشى خيال ياناااااااااااس

ما انتوا حلوين اهو
ومعترفين اننا احنا الامر والناهى

امال ايه الاشاعات اللى بنسمعها دى

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> اشى خيال ياناااااااااااس
> 
> ما انتوا حلوين اهو
> ومعترفين اننا احنا الامر والناهى
> ...


*ده*
*اشاعات تحت الحمراء*
*نتيجه احمرار العين*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

الاعتراف بالحق فضيله

روحوا استخبوا بقى

احسن صفراة الانذااااااار هتصفر
هههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

*يا ترى هنستخبا*
*فين*
*جيبنا جايبنا*
*ابهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

عنجليزى ده يامرسى
ولا ايرانى

هو مين 
جيبنا جبنه
حطيناها فى جيبنا
هو الكلام على ميييييييييين


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



twety قال:


> عنجليزى ده يامرسى
> ولا ايرانى
> 
> هو مين
> ...


*نجيب الكتالوج*
*جيبنا جايبنا*
*يعنى مهما هنستخبى *
*انتوا هتقدروا تجيبونا*
*اى*
*انتم*
* ورانا*
* ورانا*
*مش احنا *
*اب هااااااااااااااااااات*
*احنا الى بنقبض*
*وانتوا الى بتصرفوا*
*ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب*
*نكون فهمنا*
*ولا اجهز الكتالوج التانى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## losivertheprince (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

*سلام المسيح :
ياعم بيتر اوعي تجيبلها او تجيب لمراتك كتالوج لا تحقق فيك الاعلان القديم بتاع ( وده كمان يامرسي ) لغاية لما تلاقي نفسك حاجة من اتنين يامختلس ياتاجر مخدرات *​


----------



## BITAR (30 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

*يا بكلم نفسى*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## girl of my lord (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

:fun_lol:ههههههههههههههههههه
موضوع جااامد ميررسي بيتررررررر


----------



## BITAR (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



dolly قال:


> :fun_lol:ههههههههههههههههههه
> موضوع جااامد ميررسي بيتررررررر


*احنا مبنحبش المشاكل*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك يا dolly*​


----------



## mero_engel (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

*بيتر هو كمان مرسي دخل في الموضوع دا باين شكله موضوع كبير قوي وهيجي عليه الدور هو كمان زي ما حصل في صحبنا ياريت دا يكون موعظه ليكم وتمشوا جنب الحيط*
*ههههههههههه*
*عشان تتقوا الشر*
*ميرسي يا بيتر علي موضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## بنت ماما العدرا (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

هوا موضوع بصراحه جااااااااااااامد وجميل جدا جدا 
العنوان يشد الانسان انه يقراءه  وانا حسيت انى فى حاجه فى الموضوع ده 
بس جميل جداااااااااا جداااااااااااااا علشان تعرفوا بس ان المراءة اقوى من الراجل .تحت تهديد السلاح هههههههههههه :gun::nunu0000::ura1:


----------



## BITAR (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



mero_engel قال:


> *بيتر هو كمان مرسي دخل في الموضوع دا باين شكله موضوع كبير قوي وهيجي عليه الدور هو كمان زي ما حصل في صحبنا ياريت دا يكون موعظه ليكم وتمشوا جنب الحيط*
> 
> *ههههههههههه*
> *عشان تتقوا الشر*
> ...


*لا *
*لا *
*متفهميش غلط*
*مرسى من غير مرسى *
*احنا ماشين جنب الحيط*
*حتى فى الغيط*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## BITAR (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



بنت ماما العدرا قال:


> هوا موضوع بصراحه جااااااااااااامد وجميل جدا جدا
> العنوان يشد الانسان انه يقراءه وانا حسيت انى فى حاجه فى الموضوع ده
> بس جميل جداااااااااا جداااااااااااااا علشان تعرفوا بس ان المراءة اقوى من الراجل .تحت تهديد السلاح هههههههههههه :gun::nunu0000::ura1:


*وحياتك *
*نبصم بالعشرة *
*ان المراه قويه *
*كفايه انها تمتلك*
*سكاكين المطبخ*
*وقانون الخلع*
*ههههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------



## kajo (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (15 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: كيف عاشا 60سنه زواج بدون مشاكل !!!!!!!*



kajo قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


*دى المرة الاولى*
*هههههههههههه*
*شكرا على مرورك*​


----------

